# Printing on camouflage t-shirts



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

has any one printed on camouflage t-shirts and had a problem where the fabric print goes through the screen print and so the overall screen print kind of like changes colour??

Do anyone know how to solve that problem on camo t-shirts?


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

Did you Try and flash and second hit the colors?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

We just did a large run of white plastisol on camo tees. It took quite the manipulation and experimentation to minimize the dye migration. We were able to eliminate MOST of it, but it was still slightly apparent. The best results we got happened with the lowest temp and quickest flash times - really, just barely enough to gel cure the white underbase. Nice thick ink deposit, and then as fast and quick a thorough cure in your dryer that you can get after the second plastisol hit... Just keep in mind that it's the heat that is making the dye migrate out of the shirt and into the ink, so focus on getting it cured, but not getting it too hot...


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

Dan K said:


> We just did a large run of white plastisol on camo tees. It took quite the manipulation and experimentation to minimize the dye migration. We were able to eliminate MOST of it, but it was still slightly apparent. The best results we got happened with the lowest temp and quickest flash times - really, just barely enough to gel cure the white underbase. Nice thick ink deposit, and then as fast and quick a thorough cure in your dryer that you can get after the second plastisol hit... Just keep in mind that it's the heat that is making the dye migrate out of the shirt and into the ink, so focus on getting it cured, but not getting it too hot...


thanks will try that. Apparently I have been told that sericol have a product which you lay as the under base which kind of limits the migration. I will contact them and find out - it is some kind of gel


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have had that problem with transfers for hats. I screened some transfers the other day and then heat pressed them on camo hats and in places the white ink turned pink of all colors! And there is no red at all in the camo print? So, yeah camo is a little different esp. with white ink. I haven't tried dark ink like black but don't think it would be a problem, just the lighter ink color.

Good Luck!


----------



## pyro (Apr 27, 2006)

i agree with Dan. Control your temp. Wilflex has new 
low-bleed underbase ink that is gray. This of course
would require 2 screens. (if you are printing white)


----------



## Donnie (Dec 6, 2007)

Dye migration is just the nature of the beast with Camos. I have used several low bleeds and still get some migration. Make sure your customer is aware of this before hand. Really though, the overall look with the migration does not look bad. It kind of blends in with the shirt.


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

I use waterbased to print on camo t-shirts and have encountered no problems whatsoever.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you tried using a 100% cotton camo shirt?


----------



## ohmss (Mar 22, 2010)

ukscreenprinter said:


> I use waterbased to print on camo t-shirts and have encountered no problems whatsoever.


what brand of waterbase? we use matsui. i tried white discharge underlay, yellow plastisol on top. the discharge didnt work well, looked worse than a poly plastisol test... 100% anvil camo...

what colors have you printed with WB on camo?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did a bunch of Camo's during the summer. Print Flash Print, even if it's one color with Opague ink. 

I used an Opague ink from Pocono's screen. Worked great.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Monitoring the temp and the kind of ink is critical.

And camos differ greatly from brand o brand and fabric content.

Poly inks work well also particularly on camo blends. Generally they flash and cure at lower temperatures. You can slightly reduce, use a little finer mesh and P/F/P.


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

We use the gray underbase and then a thin layer of poly white, then the color(s), even if it is white. It will not bleed, though does take an extra screen. Rutland and Union have the gray, but I'm sure all the ink manufacturers have a version by now.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That sounds good PSTees. Think that's what we did or very close.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the reason you get dye migration even with 100% cotton is that the camo pattern is printed on rather than dyed into the fabric. I've gotten good results with low bleed inks. I think next time I'll use poly ink just to be safe.


----------

